# Task Force Devil: New War on Terror



## Ravage (Mar 14, 2013)

IMDB Summary (2006):
"We can't tell you their names or show their faces but we can show you what they do: US Special Forces undercover and in action in Afghanistan, hunting down Taliban warlords, uncovering vast caches of weapons, unleashing a fury of firepower and destroying hundreds of tons of ammunition and rockets. This is a rare look inside US Special Forces at War. For their protection they depend on their guns and their wits. Intelligence is everything. It leads them to find the bad guys and it protects them. It's all about winning the hearts and minds."


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 14, 2013)

The storyline is that they're "undercover," but they look pretty overt to me.  I don't think the US makes a surreptitious or low-vis gun truck Hummer.

"Intelligence is everything," yet USASFC is willing to take Big Army potluck on who they get into Groups to do intel work.


----------



## KwJ (May 26, 2013)

Having been there for that period of time when natgeo was embedded with us. We show force sometimes with high profile military vehicles which are also used to protect the envoys accompanying the ODA/ODB elements. Most of the time we blend in, trade money, aquire information, and get to know people while undercover. I really don't understand what the stance is here from your point of view from the summery. However, sometimes you just have to be there to understand honestly. In Afghanistan they do not typically mess with the bearded fighter because of the factor unknown referred to as the force multiplier. This is how the Special Operation Commands were able to control the country and the war became know as the forgotten war until some people stopped doing foot patrols and cause the increased loss of life in the country.


----------



## KwJ (May 26, 2013)

What's crazy is back then in order to get the afghans to the fight we couldn't tell them where they would be going cause if they knew they were going to a place that was hot i.e. Kandahar, they would flee the ranks.


----------



## KwJ (May 26, 2013)

I still don't feel comfortable making remarks about the war especially in hindsight...


----------



## TLDR20 (May 26, 2013)

KwJ you were not on an ODA or an SF guy, when you say "we" it seems as if you are implying you we're on a team, which I know isn't possible based on your vetting request.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 26, 2013)

KwJ said:


> I still don't feel comfortable making remarks about the war especially in hindsight...


 

Then stop calling attention to yourself by bringing it up.  



KwJ said:


> Having been there for that period of time when natgeo was embedded with us. We show force sometimes with high profile military vehicles which are also used to protect the envoys accompanying the ODA/ODB elements. Most of the time we blend in, trade money, aquire information, and get to know people while undercover. *I really don't understand what the stance is here from your point of view from the summery*. *However, sometimes you just have to be there to understand honestly.*


 
What's to understand?  The "summery" (as you called it) posted by Ravage said that they were "undercover," yet they are patrolling in US kit with conspicuously US weapons and vehicles.  Nothing wrong with that from my perspective, it's just not "undercover."  And it also said that "intelligence is everything," when everyone who knows anything about how Groups get their support types understands that the Groups takes pot luck, "needs of the Army" assignments for enablers.  And as far as "have to be there to understand," I'll put my four deployments to Afghanistan in support of SOF Task Forces of the type that don't allow people with video cameras to follow them around,  over whatever it is you want us to think that you've got.  So THERE is the stance from my point of view.



KwJ said:


> In Afghanistan they do not typically mess with the bearded fighter because of the factor unknown referred to as the force multiplier.


 ummm... what? 



KwJ said:


> This is how the Special Operation Commands were able to control the country and the war became know as the forgotten war until some people stopped doing foot patrols and cause the increased loss of life in the country.


 
Please, tell me more about how SOF won the war in Afghanistan all by itself.  I'm also dying to know who you think "controls" Afghanistan.


----------

